# Will a pair of untame budgies affect tame pair?



## Dreaps (Oct 6, 2016)

Hi all,

I'm the lucky owner of a pair of very young, playful, feathery fluff balls :turquiose linnie::wild:. A friend of mine has offered me one of his healthy breeding pairs (I've read extensively up on the subject of breeding already), as he is moving and not allowed to bring them with him. However, they are not tame. My flat is very small, so they would live in the same room, albeit not the same cage, as my other budgies. I know it's different from budgie to budgie, but how likely is it that the breeding pair's timid behaviour will rub off on my tame young'uns?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You do well in keeping the untamed pair on their own cage. 
Once you get them, it would still be good to quarantine them in a different room if possible, and later on to place them on the same room as your tame pair.

Even though the pair you will be adopting is not tame, you can still work with them to make them at the very least finger tamed.
Just because this particular pair has been used for breeding, this doesn't mean they will have to continue to do so. Even breeding pairs need their deserved rest and they can also make wonderful pets.

Since you plan on keeping each pair housed in separate cages and if you continue the same routine with your tamed budgies, you shouldn't expect a radical change on them, they will not suddenly become untamed.
What is most important is to keep the daily interactions with your budgies in order to maintain the good bond you have with them.

Best of luck with everything!


----------



## Dreaps (Oct 6, 2016)

Very nice advice. Thank you. :flowers:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The advice aluz offered was excellent and I agree with her 100%.

Best wishes with your new budgies. *


----------

